# Timberwolves @ Raptors, Dec. 27th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><img height="34" width="540" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-timberwolves-775x50.gif">​<table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0531.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0497.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0439.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0130.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0036.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1226.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">​</th></tr></table><table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........7:00 EST, The Score_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table></center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="550" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 29 -- 27 December 2006​Wolves (12-13) @ Raptors (12-16)
_Former Toronto Raptor Mike James returns to the ACC for the first time since signing with the Timberwolves of Minnesota this past summer. James was an efficient scorer and clutch performer with the Raptors last season when the squad managed 27 wins but won the draft lottery as a result. The Timberwolves are 12-13 on the season and are in Toronto on a back-to-back after playing in Chicago on Boxing Day. The Timberwolves have lost 4 of 6 and are expecting perennial All-Star Kevin Garnett to will them into the post season again this year. The Raptors are coming off one of their most successful Western road trips in recent history, splitting a four-game trip before returning home to Toronto for Christmas. Toronto is currently first in the Atlantic Division by a game. The game tips at 7:00 PM on The Score & Fan590.com._​</td></table>​


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Mike James is going to have an insane game against the Raps


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Bosh's status for the game?


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Mike Who?
More like Randy Foye and Jaric these days.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

IMO this is a must win game considering we are playing the bulls next and that is almost an automatic loss


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

na.. chicago aint so hot on the raod and were pretty good at home(much like the bulls) i give us 50/50 if not better.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Lookin Forwad To Watch Randy Foye - I Like His Game.

This Shud Be Interestin Game To Watch


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Mike James/T.J. matchup worth watching


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Timbaland said:


> Bosh's status for the game?


Bosh is going to take it easy for a few more games, but he's looking to return on January 3rd against the Suns.

With or without Bosh the Raps have to take this one. Should be a good one with Mike James coming back to T.O., expect some cheers and some jeers from the fellow Raps fans.

*LET'S GO RAPTORS!*


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

It will be nice to watch the FIRST PLACE raptors.

If we lose here are the following excuses I have picked up from another board:
- it's all the ref's fault. They are against us
- the league hates us.
- The PG is not motivating our SG enough.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

TJ will have a much better game than MJ

this game will come down to how we defend KG.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I think that a Garbajoa/Bargnani match up with KG will be what dictates the game. KG is way better then bothof our guys, but Garnett will have to come way out to guard them. This will take away some of his rebounding and shot blocking....I hope.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> It will be nice to watch the FIRST PLACE raptors.
> 
> If we lose here are the following excuses I have picked up from another board:
> - it's all the ref's fault. They are against us
> ...


TJ Ford just needs to shut up and play!


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Wow game time i still over an hour away and I'm ****ing pissed . . .man I love the holidays.

I agree with Madman, this is a must win. We've complained about our schedule, now were back at home with three days rest playing a losing team. 

I worry about people booing Mike James, he's the kind of guy who really loves a little extra motivation, we don't need to give him more reason.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

I would boo Mike James, he did say bad things about the Raptors when he had is first news conference with the Timberwolves, and he didn't help the Raptors last season, he might of averaged close to 20ppg, but that's because he took a lot of shots.

Now to the game, it's going to be a good game to watch, the Wolves have a lot of good young players like Foye, and McCants and others. But Garnett is the person that we really have to be careful with, he's been playing like an MVP lately, and I don't see him slowing down, so we'll need to double team, and hopefully he won't find the open man, and if he does, then we have to hope that he misses.

Foye had a great game yesterday against the Bulls he had 25 points in 26 minutes, and he had the winning shot with 1.8 seconds left, so his confidence will be up, so when he comes off the bench we'll need to defend him really well.

Go Raptors Go.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Lol, they're booing Mike James at the ACC...

4-0 Raps...


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

The game is currently tied 10-10, the Raptors started off really well, but now they have two straight bad plays with Graham having an air ball, and T.J Ford causing a turnover. They need to play better defense, and look for better shots, and continue to attack the basket.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

18-12 Wolves

We really need a good wing scorer.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Crowd giving it to Mike James. I don't get that one.

Second quarter will be major in this game. I don't think the Raps have won when they are down at the half this year but I might be mistaken. Need to run hard against the Wolves since they played last night.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

BAM! Il Mago for threeeee! Pop 'em like skittles Bargnani!

Tied at 18.

KG is ice cold...


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

The game is currently tied 18-18 Bargnani has 3 points 1-1 from the three point line. Maybe he's back on track after having two so so games.

Also Jones is not playing well, he drove the net twice and miss horribly.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Ford slashing and dashing, what a layup!

20-18 Raps.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Timberwolves started to gas in the second quarter, as long as we keep the pressure on maybe we can reverse the trend and win a game despite being down at the half.

I liked the way our bigs are playing defense. Our guards are letting too much traffic reach the net right now and we aren't closing out on shooters.

Good to see KG having a quiet night.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Game going pretty quick 1 half of ball over with in less than an hour


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

Raptors are losing 50-46, I don't think any Raptor players are playing defense, because the Minney guards drive the net with ease, and they have a lot of open shots. T.J Ford is playing really well, 13 points and 3 dimes, hopefully he can keep it up. Bargnani had a decent first half, and hopefully he gets more touches. Lets go Raptors.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

OMG! T.J. Ford with some playground ****, busting Mike James' ankles!

61-59 Timbs.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

T.J. is on fire...He's got 24 pts, 4 boards and 5 dimes.

Tied at 68 in the 3rd.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

How about Hassell on Tj!!! lol....Lipread: "Can we trap that mutha******, one time...one time!" - Ricky Davis


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Really close game tonight.

TJ has been remarkably efficient shooting the ball.

Need to keep it close in the fourth when the Wolves start running on fumes.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

KG is takin why too many dumb shots. Nice defense by Rasho. Nice drives to the hoop by Jose Calderon.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Ricky Davis misses....Rasho Misses


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

HUMPHRIES BLOCKS KEVIN GARNETT! but its a foul....kris smiles after


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

KG hits a nice shot.....74-71 Wolves


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Wolves leadin at the end of the 3rd 76-71...


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

It's a sellout at the ACC....the Raps are back on top courtesy of AP's jumper...GO RAPTORS!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow, big run by the Raps. Up 2.

Minnesota is prone to break downs. They are tired--go for the throat!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TJ showing some leadership, taking Jose aside and giving him some pointers.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice trap by the Raps. Ricky-D gets called for the walk.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

It's the Calderon show at the ACC baby! Back-to-back layups by Jose! Foye with the three at the other end of the court.....BARGNANI FOR THREEEEEEEE!

86-84 Raps.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The intensity is very high right now. Five and a half minutes to go. Need to keep playing hard to try and make the Wolves wilt.

Jose Calderon and TJ Ford are lighting up the opposing guards big time. No defensive effort from James, Foye, Hassell--you name them, they aren't making stops.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Great back-and-forth game.

Gotta figure the Wolves are feeling the burn after playing another tight one last night.

Keep fighting, Raps!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice, nice, AP with the money ball!

91-90 Raps.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

AP with the crazy off-balance corner three on a broken play. Sometimes you need to be a bit lucky.

Mago's touch pass to Rasho in the paint was a thing of beauty. Look of frustration on KG's face after that one.

Raps up 2 with a minute to go. Need to keep playing hard!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Big stop, Raps still up, 51 seconds left.

Need to have a patient and efficient possession--c'mon TJ!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Beauty! TJ with the soft jumper off a deep screen/clear out by our bigs.

Raps up 4.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

that pass by bargnani was just.......woow. And learn how to shoot bargnani. His feet arent set and he has no arc. Nice shot by Ford to put raps up by 4.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tj will save Mitchell's job! How about the Lil' Big Man! come on, give it up!:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

KG is getting frustrated. Wolves gotta give him the ball..


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

30 seconds to go. One stop and the Raps can close this one out.

Don't lose your composure! It's close! Go Raps!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Who-weeeee! T.J. Ford gets it done on the defensive end!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

AWESOME defense by TJ to get the call and the ball. parker misses first...his foul shootin is not good lately


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Parker Missed Again Raps Up 4 Time Tickin


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ford is unbelievable!

AMAZING lateral footwork by Ford to fight through a screen and draw the offensive foul.

Parker fouled; two big free throws and its academic.

Ouch, misses the first. 95-91 with 26 seconds.

OUCH, misses both!

Foye with an effortless lay-in. 95-93.

Calderon fouled. 18.9 seconds left.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Come on Raptors! Make your free throws!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Calderon connects on the first, needs to hit the second.

Misses the second.

James end to end, lay-up.

96-95 with 12 seconds to go.

:eek8:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Wolves score then foul Jose.......Jose only makes one.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Please, please, please, Raps, don't let this game slip away! PLEASE!

:gopray:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Mike James to the hoop 1 point game.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

T-Wolves have to foul, Raps have to take care of the rock and hit free throws.

This one could be a nail-biter.

Need to keep our focus--this is our house! Go Raps!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

sam just Let TJ dribble around and get fouled.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ford, Parker, and Calderon are our top free throw shooters. Who gets the call? Up to Sam (and fate).


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TJ Ford gets the ball. 11.4 seconds still on the clock.

Hit these, please.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

One for one.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

11.9 secs..ford fouled.... Ford at the line. (80% this season)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Two for two, thank goodness.

11.4 seconds to go in the game.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

sinks both? i think 11.4 secs


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice, Ford makes his free throws...

Raps gotta foul on the other end, just to make sure the Wolves don't jack up any three's...


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

3 pt raptors lead. Just dont let MIKE JAMES SHOOT! there no way he'll miss.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps have been good defensively out of time outs. Need to keep up the effort.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

What in the world will Minnesota run here?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Perfect..fans goin crazy. COMMON ACC


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

JAMES AT THE LINE FOR 3! horrible call that was a clean strip by ford.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

OMG! Are you serious? Are you serious? T.J. Ford fouled Mike James at the three point line...:nonono:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

james hits 1st


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

im startin to wonder if this **** is pre determined lol james 3 shots to tie against former team ?
WOOT! he misses 2nd


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

James Missed 2nd! Hahaha Welcome Back To Toronto Baby


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

WHAT?! They are giving Mike James three free throws.

That is a horrendous call.

Fake shot motion.

James hits one.

Misses number two, oh boy this is nerve racking!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Hits number three, time-out.

1 point lead, 8.2 seconds left.

"Play it again, Sam."


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

mike james sinks 3rd foul shot. sam calls timeout


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

give TJ the ball


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Gotta figure we'll try and get it to TJ, but I wonder if we can try and get it to someone else and try to burn more clock.

This game is a nail biter. Need to keep fighting. Go Raps!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

nice defense my minnesota on inbounds. Anthony Parker gets ball and fouled.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Parker gets the ball with 7.7 left on the clock.

Parker is 0/3 tonight but is nearly a 90% free throw shooter.

Big money balls coming up.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

7.7 secs..dont choke AP


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Hits the first, good one AP.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> 7.7 secs..dont choke AP


Hey, don't jinx him!

Parker hits both. Pheuf.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raps Win! Raps Win! Raps Win! Raps Win! Raps Win!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Garnett clanks the three, game over, Raps win! Raps win!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

AP sinks 2nd WOLVES DONT SCORE! RAPS WIN A NAIL BITER


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

100-97 Raptors final score


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Raps WIN!!!


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

My heart was in my throat Tj almost went from hero to goat when he fouled James


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

What a game


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I must admit, as you can probably tell from my posts in this thread, this was the most confident I've been in our team this season. This felt like a win since the opening tip, and no matter how close it got, it was easy to have faith in TJ Ford and this team.

Things are looking up for the Raps. We have to hope Boston loses tonight so our lead on the Atlantic stretches out even more.

Raps win!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Also, I still love Mike James, but TJ earned his spot this game. He defeated James on every front.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Great Game. :clap: :clap2: :clap: :clap2:


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow, what a game! Raps now lead the Atlantic by 1 1/2 games. What a great time to be a Raptors fan!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

well of course it was a great game....play by play by yours truly :biggrin:


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

speedythief said:


> I must admit, as you can probably tell from my posts in this thread, this was the most confident I've been in our team this season. This felt like a win since the opening tip, and no matter how close it got, it was easy to have faith in TJ Ford and this team.
> 
> Things are looking up for the Raps. We have to hope Boston loses tonight so our lead on the Atlantic stretches out even more.
> 
> Raps win!


Nets are well on their way to a loss the way their shooting right now, so theres another plus. The Knicks are doing pretty ok against the Pistons right now so we can hope Detroit pulls away with this one in the fourth.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> well of course it was a great game....play by play by yours truly :biggrin:


Good job guys, i'll try to join in next time.


----------



## Roland Garros (Dec 6, 2006)

6/4 in the last 10 games... excelent job¡¡... 

and without Bosch.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

JS03 said:


> Good job guys, i'll try to join in next time.



Alright...i'll be Chuck and you can be Leo. haha :cheers:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

ss03 said:


> Nets are well on their way to a loss the way their shooting right now, so theres another plus. The Knicks are doing pretty ok against the Pistons right now so we can hope Detroit pulls away with this one in the fourth.



yeah thats a close one right now with the knicks and the pistons. Btw im loving the activity here boys. 7 pages? Holy crap its only a game thread too!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> Alright...i'll be Chuck and you can be Leo. haha :cheers:


Haha :cheers:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> yeah thats a close one right now with the knicks and the pistons. Btw im loving the activity here boys. 7 pages? Holy crap its only a game thread too!


This is nothing compared to what we did the past two years.


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

exciting win

TJ Ford keeps impressing me everyday


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

T-Dot Motha****ers


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Its our first win when were losing after the half, were now 1-11 lol.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> Its our first win when were losing after the half, were now 1-11 lol.


Yeah, but our home record is stellar.

Hopefully we won't be down at the half too often.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

And I'd like to reiterate that the refs giving Mike James three shots on that foul, when he threw his arms up like someone kicked him in the back and they said he was shooting, was arguably the most ridiculous call I've seen in the NBA this year--and there have been some truly atrocious calls this season. That was un****ingbelievable.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

I can't believe I missed such a great game. Gah! But I'm really happy to see the Raps hold off the Wolves for the 3 point win. All these close wins make for high confidence within the team. *thumbs up*

But err, what happened to Mo Pete?

Anyway, next game is Friday verses the Bulls. Normally, I'd say that the Raps will lose this game, but we don't have Jalen Rose on our team anymore. (For those who don't know, when Rose was with the Bulls, the Raptors won every game against them, but when he was with us, we lost every game against the Bulls.)


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

JS03 said:


> This is nothing compared to what we did the past two years.



awesome. its just great how active this whole raptors forum is. If only the pacers forum was like this.


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

TJ Ford schooling Mike James was sweet


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

ABargnani said:


> TJ Ford schooling Mike James was sweet



Oh yeah you gotta love that


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> Oh yeah you gotta love that


i remember james schooling everyone

now it's fords time!!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Nice to see the Raptors outrebound a team for once. The Wolves are probably tired from that back to back.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice to see TJ light up Mike "no defense" James. I said it last year and I'll say it again, he kept us in many games with his offense, but lost us many with his non existant defense. Good win by the raptors, learning how to play down the stretch.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

good game overall for the Raptors...Rasho came up big tonight with his defense against KG along with that block late on Foye...

as usual, TJ stepped up big for us in the 4th...


----------



## Roland Garros (Dec 6, 2006)

you are lucky to have two good pg on your team that complement each other nicely.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Timbaland said:


> Good win by the raptors, learning how to play down the stretch.


Agreed if this was last year Raps would of lost this one


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

ya we lost a whole bunch down the stretch last year


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm really happy to see how TJs been playing late in the game lately (well, mostly hearing about, I guess, rather than seeing). Having a point guard who's confident in the clutch is a nice asset to have.


----------



## swurv (Feb 26, 2005)

Winning games like this one show the difference in this team a year has made. There are very few players on the team from last year, and yet the maturity seems to be there that we lacked last year. I think Colangelo can be accredited with this transformation.

With the team going 6-4 without Bosh, what does this mean for when he returns? I hope Bosh can jump back in and keep the team winning when he does return, but I have to wonder what this means about Bosh's ability to play with Ford and the new team.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

good game. important win. nice to see.

few things:

1) tj was phenomenal. he was showing assets i didn't know he had. there was just _one_ stretch during the game where i noticed bosh's absence (it's usually more), and i thought those 48 mins overall had quite a bit to do with tj. 

but (like always) i began to see a weakness in his game: the long bomb pass, the hail mary, whatever you want to call it. i don't think calderon is particularly effective at this play himself, but tj could use better skill to find teammates at a distance from himself. the more i think (thought) about it, the more i think (thought) that i've really never seen him use it (the hail mary). we have players upcourt on the break regularly, and while tj does a responsible and honest job on the defensive glass (good for him), his weakness in moving the ball ahead of his dribble becomes magnified when they're left waiting for him downcourt. our game on the break leaves a lot to be desired right now (imo), which is rather ironic considering the 100 shots/game, fast-paced offense that was being promised to begin the year. if tj ford could somehow get a handle on moving the ball like marino, at least once in awhile, we could be nearly unstoppable considering our collection of wing weapons who finish on the break. that said, that's a big 'if'- not everybody's dan marino.

2) i thought the fans were awful in jeering mike james to begin the game. and while he'd never admit so much in one-on-one interviews, you could tell that it bothered him a little (as well as it should have). imo, mike james did nothing wrong while in this city. he bled raptor red, and it was hardly his decision to sign away from this town. what's more, he cleared us of rafer's albatross (which was enough of a contribution on its own- imo), and played with an intensity and leadership that had been lacking around these parts since... ever? i thought he deserved a lot more respect than the paying fans offered tonight. i just wonder, _why_ were they booing? if you could get your head around that one, please let me know, because it almost embarrassed me tonight. mike james was a loud celebrity basketball player while here, sure, but he was all-raptor all-the-time... when that was _exactly_ what we needed, to boot. this wasn't vince, this wasn't t-mac, hell, this wasn't hoffa; this was a player who played hard and performed and committed his life to this community when he didn't necessarily need to. 

3) morris peterson. it bothers me that this has been overlooked to this point on the clock. hammy problem? i mean, give me a break. i see how the raps tv cast has to (constantly) feed fans the company line, but even swirsky does it himself- we start talking about/obsessing over things that don't really matter, and totally ignore some of the things that do (like mop). this guy is the cal ripken of this franchise, he sat out earlier this season with elbow tendon problems and now, coincidentally, suffers a hamstring pull after the christmas break?

i don't like what we've done with his talent/personality this year. the fact that he didn't play probably had quite a bit to do with his late arrival to toronto earlier this morning, but man, why do we (as fans) have to eat the garbage anyway? just say it and stop pretending like the fans don't each have a functioning brain in their head. as much as mike james was being disrespected by an ignorant fanbase (imo) earlier tonight, i thought the fans were being disrespected by a self-serving decision to keep them out of the loop (as it pertained to mo pete, anyway). we could have used him tonight, too. i don't care if he was an inherited player on the roster, he can _play_ basketball, and instead of entirely sabotaging our relationship with him, i think this team could benefit from embracing his ties to yesteryear and the ways he can relate to a fanbase that has been through the same struggles. 

4) i think garbo gets too much credit at times. his passes, in particular, are often inaccurate. he has an effective imagination at finding players, but he doesn't necessarily execute his imagination at a high clip. of course, some people will point to stats- and that's fine- but i don't mean that he misses passes by throwing them out of bounds. so i don't know what his turnover numbers look like. it's more that he misses them by throwing _behind_ teammates, and causing an easy layup (for example) to restart itself as an offensive set. it happens really often if you look for it, and it hasn't really gotten better as the year has worn along (imo).

his rebounding has gotten better, though, but that's saying quite a bit right there since i'm still not at all comfortable with garbo (and/or bargnani) on the glass. i don't know what the rebounding game brings in europe, but these guys tend to bring the ball down far too carelessly for my liking. it's too 'soft'. they're soft rebounders. our communication on the glass is atrocious, and that involves everyone, but even as individuals these players need a lot of work (imo). garbajosa, especially, doesn't seem like a player who can readily improve (imo), and that doesn't bode well for the future if true. we'll see.

5) kevin garnett. from watching both the raps game and the bulls/wolves game of last night, and then seeing how mike james has changed somewhat as a player, i'm starting to get the feeling that the wolves tend to 'underachieve' because garnett is so intimidating, he's so controlling and distracting- through no fault of his own. i mean, the team they have now (as well as the one they had over the last few years) doesn't totally lack in talent (imo), yet they seem to always underachieve. it's a little bizarre. almost insane. the sum of their parts is a lot more than the value of their whole.

i just want to get it straight- i love this player, this *leader*. but maybe the incredible 'size' of his leadership is hurting his team. even if he were to play with an all-star cast around him, i imagine, it might hold the same: it might be hard to play with him. i think the constant trade talk (predictably raised by chuck again tonight) will just... follow him wherever he goes. he'll never be a number two anywhere, nor should he. but if a personality like mike james can't manage to shake out a number two role for himself during the most crucial points of games, maybe there is something to it. maybe kevin garnett is bound to be the number one *and* number two and (possibly) number three options wherever he goes. he's just that good... and he's just that _cursed_. it'll be fascinating to watch as the next few years roll on by. i'm really hoping he can find a way to remain in minny but at some point some idiot is going to claim that he has the solution for a problem that has none, and kg's minnesota days will be over. 

---

all in all, solid game, important win. i don't like how our upcoming schedule is putting targets on our backs but i'll live with it. hopefully chris can return before jan 3- and hopefully mop will return for friday (you could shoot me if he doesn't).

peace


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Though I agree with Ballocks about KG, I'm starting to suspect how much of a leader he truly is. It isn't like he makes:
a) The players around him better
b) Strong leader type decisions during the last minutes

Part B is based on last night's game. During the 6 minute mark, KG hit up 3 straight baskets where he just dominated down low, posting up and taking the ball strong to the rim. Yet after that, KG stop receiving the ball. Though I'm not sure how much of this is his fault, but the fact is that on the Wolves' last 4-5 possessions, Randy Foye had an airball, an offensive charge and a block shot/TO. In between there, Ricky Davis missed a shot and at the end, James got the foul call.
It wasn't until the desperation heave that they give the ball to Garnett.
I fail to see how, as a leader, he didn't scream and shout at his teammates to give him the ball. I fail to see how, as a leader, he didn't get angry that the play that was most probably drawn up for him wasn't properly executed.
KG is a great player, but I really think he needs, as Ballocks mentioned, 2 other strong options to support him and not ask of him to be the sole leader of the team. The only time he's been truly effective in the win colum was when he had Cassell (a proven leader) and Sprewell (a fiery competitor). 
Though he's a great player and passionate in the process, I think he leaves alot to be desired as a leader.

Speaking of leaders, Ford is proving more and more than he's meant to have the ball in his hands with the game on the line. He makes it happen and seems to relish the opportunity to not only win, but make the other team to take notice as they walk back to their lockerooms with their heads down. Just watch his face when he hit the crucial jumper and then the two free throws, each time he celebrated then looked at the other team, shaking his head and sneering at the idea that they even thought about beating him and, at the moment, his team.
That passion, drive and attitude alone makes the trade with CV worth it.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah, I don't know why the fans in Toronto are so boo happy. When I went to a Kings game last year they booed Artest; although I know people don't like him he didn't specifically do something that affected us, so why so much ill will towards him?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

TORONTO (AP) - T.J. Ford has the Toronto Raptors in first place in the Atlantic Division, even without Chris Bosh.

Ford drives Raptors 

Ford scored 28 points and Anthony Parker added 19 to lead Toronto to a 100-97 victory over the Minnesota Timberwolves on Wednesday night.

The Raptors are 6-4 without Bosh (sore left knee), their leading scorer. He isn't expected back until Jan. 3 when Toronto hosts Phoenix.

"With Chris being out I think the team really depends on me," Ford said. "They are looking for me to put up points and take the shots and continue to put pressure on the defense. Right now I'm just in a groove."

Toronto is 8-3 at home, where it will play four of its next five.

The Raptors returned home after going 2-2 on a West Coast trip as Ford averaged 20 points and 9.3 assists. Ford had seven assists and finished 12-for-18 from the field against Minnesota.

"Just look at what Ford did the last couple of weeks on the West Coast. He's torched everybody he's gone up against. I mean, you can't coach speed, that's something that he's blessed with," Minnesota coach Dwane Casey said.

The Raptors acquired Ford from Milwaukee after new general manager Bryan Colangelo declined to re-sign Mike James in the offseason.

James had a chance to tie the score with 8.2 seconds left after he was fouled on a 3-pointer, but missed one of his three free throws.

Kevin Garnett then missed a 3-pointer that would have tied it in the final seconds.

James said Ford had a solid game. They work out together in Houston during the summer.

"T.J. played well. He came out aggressive and never let up," James said.

James was booed when he was introduced before the game.

"I thought it was cute," James said, smiling.

Garnett had 24 points and James 20 for the Timberwolves, who are 0-5 against Toronto since former Minnesota player Sam Mitchell became coach of the Raptors.

Minnesota's Randy Foye said his team couldn't contain Ford.

"It's like he's running in circles," Foye said. "When you think he's trying to find a seam to pass it, he'll pull up and shoot a fadeaway jump shot, so it's tough to guard him."

After Ford's jumper gave Toronto a 95-91 lead with 29.1 seconds left, he took a charge and the game became a free-throw contest for Toronto.

Parker had a chance to give the Raptors a six-point lead with 25.6 seconds remaining, but he missed both free-throw attempts.

After Foye made a fast-break layup to trim Toronto's lead to two, Jose Calderon made one of two free throws for the Raptors to make it 96-93 with 18.9 seconds left.

James' quick layup cut Toronto's lead to one, but Ford made two free throws to give Toronto a 98-95 lead.

Ford fouled James as he attempted a 3-pointer, but James couldn't tie it from the foul line. Parker made two free throws to make it 100-97 with 7.7 seconds left, and Garnett missed a 3-pointer.

Parker's fadeaway jumper with 9:13 left in the fourth gave Toronto its first lead since the first quarter.


----------



## TgK (Aug 20, 2005)

i love t.j ford :worthy: !
great win.:yay:


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Good game in front of a big crowd. Nice win for the Raps. Calderon and Parker deserve much of the credit for this win in the second half.

I am surprised by the cheerleading from our broadcast team for TJ. It's getting way over the top.
He had a great shooting game and looks to be improving dramatically as a jumpshooter, but he also had 5 turnovers against only 7 assists with no steals and did not even look to pass on many possessions. I see TJ developing into a Starbury type of PG rather than a Nash or Kidd. I don't think that is a bad thing, but it is not the player we thought we were getting.

Did TJ 'school' MJ? They shot the same percentage (about 66%) but TJ took 50% more shots than MJ which accounts for the higher point total. TJ had 0 steals, 5 turns, compared to MJ's 3 steals and 0 turns. And the play where MJ fell down he clearly tripped over Rasho's foot while Swirsk went crazy about TJ breaking his ankles. Some real animosity from the media guys toward MJ while they gush about everything TJ does.

I worry about TJ thinking he is the best scorer on this current unit. What will he do when Bosh bobbles the ball in the last few minutes of a close game. Will he still try to take over the game as a scorer? I really need to re-evaluate TJ as a PG in the mold of a Marbury or JasonTerry or even BaronDavis in a smaller package. Maybe he will be our #2 scoring option until Bargs gets settled. Definitely not the playmaking, pass-first guard that was advertised.

If he can become that type of scoring PG and be consistent then I might be happy with him. Until now I have seen him more as a playmaking PG that doesn't make many plays and looks for his own shot way too much and turns the ball over way too much.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I was a big supporter of fouling to eliminate a 3 point opportunity, but tonight made me think differently

good game to watch, we seem to have the T-wolves number


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm glad someone else acknowledged that James was tripped by Rasho on that crossover by TJ. 

Chuck Swirsky is legally blind by the way - he broadcasts games by feel and from the crowd noise. He actually does a remarkable job when you think about how hard that would be.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

lucky777s said:


> I worry about TJ thinking he is the best scorer on this current unit. What will he do when Bosh bobbles the ball in the last few minutes of a close game. Will he still try to take over the game as a scorer? I really need to re-evaluate TJ as a PG in the mold of a Marbury or JasonTerry or even BaronDavis in a smaller package. Maybe he will be our #2 scoring option until Bargs gets settled. Definitely not the playmaking, pass-first guard that was advertised.
> 
> If he can become that type of scoring PG and be consistent then I might be happy with him. Until now I have seen him more as a playmaking PG that doesn't make many plays and looks for his own shot way too much and turns the ball over way too much.


What I've noticed is how much more confident he's been in his jump shot since Bosh went down. I think his increased scoring has more to do with him needing to produce more in Bosh's absence than him being a player in the Marbury-mold. With that said, I think it's good that his shot is falling, mostly because he only really looks for it in the 4th quarter. Marbury is the kind of player who looks for his shot all the time - they're both capable of scoring big and getting assists at the same time, but they definitely don't get their numbers the same way. Ford is still much more team-oriented than either Marbury or James (who I'd say is a poor-man's Marbury).


----------

